# What Would You Like In The Next Rubix?



## DRod2169

While I'm planning out the next rubiX rom, I'm having a hard time deciding what I want to do, so I'm asking you (the user)

Post what you would like (please post all 3 if you can) (NO TOOLBOX POSTS unless you're trolling) from:

Blurry (full blur, minor debloating, but very modified):

Fuzzy (medium amount of blur, very modified):

Focused (least amount of blur possible without being AOSP):

I have different plans for AOSP, so I'll post for that later, but those features/additions/etc will be things I enjoy, after the first release, I MAY take requests. Don't expect an AOSP rom for quite some time, though.


----------



## bradg24

Please make sure HDMI works that's the major request from me. Thanks for all you do. Loved it on froyo.


----------



## jcutter347

I agree with bradg24. HDMI would be awesome. Power widgets in notification bar. Maps or Navigation could be left in along with a decent file manager. For fuzzy, maybe you could just take out things like "books", HDMI, FM radio and Skype. Then for the focused, the above mentioned could be removed along with news and weather and GAPPS leaving it up to the user to replace what he/she needs. I'm no developer, but being a loyal Droid X owner since its release, I have read a lot of posts of different requests. If my ideas aren't agreed with by anyone on here then please don't get upset. I'm just trying to help brainstorm.


----------



## matjmonk

jcutter347 said:


> I agree with bradg24. HDMI would be awesome. Power widgets in notification bar. Maps or Navigation could be left in along with a decent file manager. For fuzzy, maybe you could just take out things like "books", HDMI, FM radio and Skype. Then for the focused, the above mentioned could be removed along with news and weather and GAPPS leaving it up to the user to replace what he/she needs. I'm no developer, but being a loyal Droid X owner since its release, I have read a lot of posts of different requests. If my ideas aren't agreed with by anyone on here then please don't get upset. I'm just trying to help brainstorm.


+1 to above but I would also like to see the Social apps left out of a "focused" ROM (of course allowing the end user to put them back) along with the different VZW apps. Loved the Rubix focused for Froyo!


----------



## DRod2169

Think I've decided on a different route than the norm rubiX series. There will be one rom instead of 3, and ill be working on a terminal based toolbox/script series to adjust it to your liking.


----------



## Wmedina1991

that sounds awesome. will it be like liberty's toolbox?


----------



## chefb

hey !!!!! welcom back focused.. hell I trust your judgment!


----------



## Guvery

Focused as hell. I'm just waiting for AOSP anyway though







Unless I get the GN first.. probably will. I love your work though, thanks for dev'ing for us


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I would like official DROID 2 version!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

Rubix was my go to rom on froyo, looking forward to any and all rubix.


----------



## antintyty

My needs are:

Exchange email/contacts/calender
Bloat removed
Super fast
And would love to see a version of the "do not disturb" that is on MIUI would be super awesome!

And themes, got to have lots of themes, lol


----------



## antintyty

antintyty said:


> My needs are:
> 
> Exchange email/contacts/calender
> Bloat removed
> Super fast
> And would love to see a version of the "do not disturb" that is on MIUI would be super awesome!
> 
> And themes, got to have lots of themes, lol


and also would need all google apps to function properly...


----------



## rickkane

All I want to see is the famous "tweaks tweaked" some snappy speed, and some kick ass battery life. That's it. I am happy just knowing a rubix GB ROM is cooking!!!


----------



## Zillamania

would enjoy not having open apps after i close them several times and using up ram


----------



## DRod2169

I think you all will like what I have cooking up. It's nearing beta stage, and should be out to testers by Sunday. I'm shooting for an initial, teaser beta release by next Wednesday.

The toolbox will not be anything like Liberty's, nor do I have any plans on getting it to that extent until I can devote enough time a day to build an elaborate toolbox, AKA, don't expect it any time soon.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP

Good ol rubiX. Had great experiences with it. Especially, with my vision FOCUSED.


----------



## sithlrdvad

Love RubiX on my X...been missing it since then...I just want what I had before...1.Great Battery Life, 2.Speed, 3, Stability and 4. Dev Support!!!

Thanks for all the great work you did back in Froyo!!


----------



## matjmonk

Zillamania said:


> I think you all will like what I have cooking up. It's nearing beta stage, and should be out to testers by Sunday. I'm shooting for an initial, teaser beta release by next Wednesday.
> 
> The toolbox will not be anything like Liberty's, nor do I have any plans on getting it to that extent until I can devote enough time a day to build an elaborate toolbox, AKA, don't expect it any time soon.


If you need help with beta testing, lemme know.


----------



## cleancasey

Make me a rom as fast aosp....I'll remove any blur(crap)....put everything in it...all the options of cm7...but come up with some stuff they don't have....guess I'm tired of them messing around ....I love my DX....it'll be some time before I can upgrade...probably after the bionic...I'm ready to jump ship...but it's got to be better with updates...no disrespect meant....I just posted overthere about what's going on....little hot...


----------



## anrichardson

Focused with battery manager from blur?


----------



## richii0207

RubiX= alltime favorite rom


----------



## antintyty

I would be glad to be a blurry beta tester...

Reason, I'm a user of exchange, Facebook, twitter, g+, and I have access to a computer all day at work, oh, I'm supposed to be working, lol


----------



## evolume

Rubix was my favorite ROM for speed and some of the best battery life I've ever had. And now that I'm on CM7GB I really miss the blur widescreen camera. One thing I really like about CM7 that was lacking in Rubix was the ability to customize the lockscreen. I like lockscreen gestures and I really like "ring" unlocker widget thing... you know? that thing where you touch the ring and drag it over the App icon you want to start. I use that constantly.

An easy to use script setup like JakeBites' modcentral would be much appreciated.


----------



## droidxixis

Loved rubix on froyo. Can't wait for this!


----------



## soulsiphoner

If you want to stand out and do something different, build your own launcher for it, RubiX launcher even sounds cool.


----------



## rickkane

1% battery ftw!


----------



## SyNiK4L

make it how it was back in the day lol....same stuff with the gingerbread flavor. Always ran your roms


----------



## lancasterv3

SyNiK4L said:


> make it how it was back in the day lol....same stuff with the gingerbread flavor. Always ran your roms


+1 for this! I agree make them just like you did with drod speed. Still have the nandroids from before i always went back to rubix


----------



## DRod2169

It's coming along great.. I don't want to give a projected date, because I obviously missed that.. lmao.

Tester's are real positive so far, and battery life is superb. Finalizing the tweaks, and i'll be pushing out the initial release soon.


----------



## bobAbooey

Great to hear.


----------



## zsld0423

DRod2169 said:


> It's coming along great.. I don't want to give a projected date, because I obviously missed that.. lmao.
> 
> Tester's are real positive so far, and battery life is superb. Finalizing the tweaks, and i'll be pushing out the initial release soon.


Definitely can't wait for it, been aching for RubiX for so long. Even better to hear about the great battery life that comes standard with these roms


----------



## Socmodder

Focused dude. That's the way to go. Your rom was the first one I ran when I got my dx. I can't wait for the next release!


----------



## A1DR1K

Very excited, cannot wait this was THE rom I used all the time on Froyo.


----------



## PARick

So, any idea on the time line for this?


----------



## phaz

What I'd like to see is ............. Rubix!! My all time favorite on froyo. Give us a taste!!


----------



## OsoRemby

This will be that new hotness when it released.


----------



## bobAbooey

According to twitter, beta soon.


----------



## Cojoa13

bobAbooey said:


> According to twitter, beta soon.


Well by soon, it better be like, I don't know, say NOW! lol Nah but for real, I honestly have not been more excited about a ROM being released than this one, lol.


----------



## DRod2169

Update:
Finally got the bugs on my end worked out, except MAYBE minus one, which won't be too big of a deal for a beta release.

The ONLY thing holding me back at this moment, is a bug was reported with the rubiX ICS theme that AndroidX8791 is being nice enough to make for us.


----------



## db306

Flashing NOW!!!


----------



## droidxixis

db306 said:


> Flashing NOW!!!


From where? Did I miss a link?


----------



## DRod2169

droidxixis said:


> From where? Did I miss a link?


I posted a db link on twitter as a teaser to the teaser release (inception?)

Unfortunately, DB suspended my public links from the traffic generated. I asked it to not be posted on forums because I'm not supporting it yet until I officially post the beta. There's scripts and goodies that the people that were able to download it don't know about yet









Sorry guys.. but it's close. Real close.


----------



## zsld0423

Getting ready to flash this, but some stuff that for some reason i failed to bring up earlier about some good stuff to have in the rom, though correct me if it's already in there. 1. the power notification widgets (at least say, wifi,gps,data, etc.) 2. lockscreen music controls and i cant for the life of me think of the 3rd thing


----------



## OsoRemby

Flashed the test build last night and its smooth baby. Focused will be that much better


----------



## tbolt81

Will there be a build for the bionic? Or port over

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PARick

[sub]I have to admit, I am pretty excited to flash this, when available. Looking forward to the release![/sub]


----------



## droidxixis

DRod2169 said:


> Sorry guys.. but it's close. Real close.


Sweet! Rubix was my favorite froyo ROM


----------



## jpmoo

Rubix was also my favorite. Very excited about this, especially since the MIUI effort is falling apart.


----------



## zsld0423

For those who got the pre-release and couldn't wait for the pulldown buttons like me, the file from Vortex's forum/website works

http://vortexrom.devortex.com/2011/11/24/droidjunk-mods/

been using this all day and working great


----------



## rudyy

i got the teaser you linked to on twitter, and it was a smooth install, but all of the panels/windows are stock bright white, and I'd finally gotten them all dark, so i went back to a previous ROM.
to me it didn't matter the amount of blur, i can freeze it, but i don't like the bright pages jumping out at me.
just saying. thanks


----------



## PARick

[sub]I hate to be one on "those guys"







But, is there a timeline for the release of this?[/sub]


----------



## bobAbooey

From twitter : releasing #rubiX tomorrow evening at some point for the d3 and dx.

I misplaced my dx... and haven't had time to change too much on the d3 build.. so these are beta releases.


----------



## PARick

For those of you who got the sneak peek, what are your impressions?


----------



## OsoRemby

I've been using rubix for a few days and its nice. Zero problems


----------



## PARick

OsoRemby said:


> I've been using rubix for a few days and its nice. Zero problems


Great. Thanks for reporting!


----------



## SC trailbuilder

Still hoping for release tonight!


----------



## bobAbooey

Ok everyone, here's the deal.. after engorging myself, i'm too tired to type up a release thread. Solution? Twitter links. Uploading now

From his twitter


----------



## OnMy2ndGP

bobAbooey said:


> Ok everyone, here's the deal.. after engorging myself, i'm too tired to type up a release thread. Solution? Twitter links. Uploading now
> 
> From his twitter


You beat me to it LOL


----------



## kennyfool

If we can get none of the blur (except for camera and hdmi) with all of the good rubix battery life that would be AWESOME SAUCE


----------



## johnomaz

I know its not constructive, but whatever you put in it, you know I will be using it. I used your roms back in GB days and LOVED them. I can't want to see what you have cooking this time around.


----------



## SlothlyDX

johnomaz said:


> I know its not constructive, but whatever you put in it, you know I will be using it. I used your roms back in GB days and LOVED them. I can't want to see what you have cooking this time around.


Don't you mean froyo days? This rom is still GB based but updated! I am excited to use it because I never got to use the froyo version!


----------



## Waffleninja

SlothlyDX said:


> Don't you mean froyo days? This rom is still GB based but updated! I am excited to use it because I never got to use the froyo version!


I never got to use it either. I started rooting around the time the Gingerbread update was leaked to the Droid X.


----------



## johnomaz

SlothlyDX said:


> Don't you mean froyo days? This rom is still GB based but updated! I am excited to use it because I never got to use the froyo version!


Oh wow, has it really been that long? I've done so much to my phone, its hard to keep up with them all =)


----------



## bkforyou

i've loved your rom and was probably the most stable one i've used so far. thanks again.


----------



## bsbabcock

Waffleninja said:


> I never got to use it either. I started rooting around the time the Gingerbread update was leaked to the Droid X.


It's actually an idea if you're not above .605 to SBF back to Froyo and try Rubix Focused (blurless) for Froyo just for giggles.. Talk about a lean and mean rom. Battery life didn't get much better. It just plain worked. RubiX and ApeX were the two cool unblurred roms back then prior to the Liberty explosion and GB explosion and 2nd-Init nuclear supernova. Funny, we're only talking a year ago like ancient history. RubiX was my first blurless rom and I couldn't go back to the stock rom as much as I've tried ever since. Granted, I'm such a MIUI junkie now which I wonder how healthy that is. LOL!


----------



## x13thangelx

bsbabcock said:


> It's actually an idea if you're not above .605 to SBF back to Froyo and try Rubix Focused (blurless) for Froyo just for giggles.. Talk about a lean and mean rom. Battery life didn't get much better. It just plain worked. RubiX and ApeX were the two cool unblurred roms back then prior to the Liberty explosion and GB explosion and 2nd-Init nuclear supernova. Funny, we're only talking a year ago like ancient history. RubiX was my first blurless rom and I couldn't go back to the stock rom as much as I've tried ever since. Granted, I'm such a MIUI junkie now which I wonder how healthy that is. LOL!


Agreed. I went back to it occasionally (a port I did for personal use to D2G) until ICS. My only complaint was the lack of themes







Performance of it more than made up for it though.


----------



## Waffleninja

Anyone have the link to this? All the ones I found are dead. Might as well give this a try.
EDIT: Nevermind found a working link


----------



## bsbabcock

x13thangelx said:


> Agreed. I went back to it occasionally (a port I did for personal use to D2G) until ICS. My only complaint was the lack of themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance of it more than made up for it though.


Yeah the old roms made the launcher more valuable. That'd be one for a theme-able launcher easy enough. I start thinking L7, Go, ADW, SPB, ssLauncher.. because in a rom like MIUI it's frustrating if the launcher doesn't pickup the themed icons etc, but in a stripped basic rom the launcher itself is where the customizing is done at the user level, unless you can theme the rom yourself.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

